# 5 Things You Can Train Everyday (From Christian Thibaudeau)



## Grizzly911 (Feb 24, 2020)

An interesting article I came across recently. Have any of you gone through some of these methods? Any feedback on these?

https://www.t-nation.com/training/5-things-you-can-train-everyday


----------



## Blacktail (Feb 24, 2020)

Had no idea you could do side laterals every workout. I’m going to try this one!


----------



## Uncle manny (Feb 24, 2020)

I like this guy. He’s very knowledgeable, all his stuff is good to go. Posts a lot of great articles.


----------



## Grizzly911 (Feb 24, 2020)

Uncle manny said:


> I like this guy. He’s very knowledgeable, all his stuff is good to go. Posts a lot of great articles.



I agree, I've been following his articles for the last few years now. He wrote some impressive books too.


----------



## MotorCityMuscleZ (Feb 24, 2020)

Kool, thx for the share..! 

 Into the Archives it goes , of course I'll give it a look-see too..!

   MotorCity




Grizzly911 said:


> An interesting article I came across recently. Have any of you gone through some of these methods? Any feedback on these?
> 
> https://www.t-nation.com/training/5-things-you-can-train-everyday


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 1, 2020)

Never would have thought lateral raises. I'm going to give that a shot.


----------



## dragon1952 (Apr 4, 2020)

Never would have thought of lateral raises everyday. I read this a few days ago and have been trying it. I'm assuming it would pertain to front and rear raises also?


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 5, 2020)

MotorCityMuscleZ said:


> Kool, thx for the share..!
> 
> Into the Archives it goes , of course I'll give it a look-see too..!
> 
> MotorCity



Just now saw this. Thanks Motor!


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 5, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> Never would have thought of lateral raises everyday. I read this a few days ago and have been trying it. I'm assuming it would pertain to front and rear raises also?



You'll mainly want to focus on the medial and rear delts.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 31, 2020)

I would encourage you to try side laterals with a cable crossover.

Also, prowler pushes are something you can do everyday.  You'll feel like death during but the next day.... you don't feel like you did anything b/c you won't be sore.  I have done prowlers 3-4x week with no negative impact on my strength training or recovery.


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 31, 2020)

Thanks for the help. How long should the prowler sessions be?


----------



## BrotherIron (Jun 1, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> Thanks for the help. How long should the prowler sessions be?



I normally do 5 prowler pushes (working sets).  I rest anywhere between 90sec to 3min depending on the weight and distance I am pushing the prowler.  If it's heavy pushes it may be 3 min rest and 60 foot pushes.  If it's light it may be 240 foot pushes with 90 sec rest.  And you can push the prowler, you can pull it behind you, and you can pull it laterally.  They accomplish different things in terms of working glutes, hams, quads, hips, etc.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Jun 1, 2020)

i do lateral raises every day as it is. its part of my warm up...u use ur shoulders for just about every upper body movement in some compacity so i get it.. i dont think this training method will get u huge though imo...will definitely get u strong and prob lean but dont know how much mass it will bring.


----------



## HeiseTX (Jun 7, 2020)

Laterals but high rep or low rep?


----------



## CJ (Jun 7, 2020)

HeiseTX said:


> Laterals but high rep or low rep?



I'd say mostly moderate to higher reps. It's too easy for form to get sloppy and other muscles to take over when doing laterals heavy.

Other muscles will always contribute to some degree, but to keep the focus on the Lateral head, for me anyway, I stay with the moderate to higher rep ranges, 
I stick with 10 reps on the lower end and 20'ish on the higher side.


----------



## Solid00 (Apr 14, 2021)

Great coach I have followed the splits in his book ''Off season & Pre contest training for body builders'' for a long time its my favorite routine.


----------

